# Probleme AppStore (mise a jour sur d'autres comptes ???)



## Karybout (29 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Des mises à jour - gratuites qui plus est - sont disponibles mais lorsque j'active la mise à jour manuellement sur une application particulière j'ai le message suivant :

"Des mises à jour sont disponibles pour d'autres comptes.
Pour telecharger cette application, connectez vous au compte utilisé lors de votre achat."


Sur mon Mac AppStore, j'ai 1 compte FR et 1 compte US mais aucun des deux ne me permet de telecharger les mises à jour.

C'est quoi ce délire ?


Et sinon, comment peut on effacer de la liste des logiciels achetés les applications dont on ne souhaite plus les màj ?

Il y a un fil dédié au Mac App Store&#8230; Je t'y bouge&#8230;


----------



## Hellbutcher (14 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je rencontre exactement le même problème.

A part que moi je ne possède qu'un seul compte FR.
Le Mac App store me demande de mettre à jour une app gratuite, Twitter en l&#8217;occurrence, qui n'est même pas installée sur mon MAC, même sous mon compte.

Un malware ?
Y a t il un fichier quelque part sur le HDD qui répertorie les comptes ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## karkar (15 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Jai le même problème une mise a jour de Twitter apparait dans mes mise a jour alors que je nai jamais installé cette application. Quand jessaie de faire la mise à jour ou même dinstaller Twitter une adresse email qui nest pas la mienne apparait dans lauthentification. «*tr33st (arobase) live (point) com*».

Comment règler ce probleme ?

Merci.


----------



## coptere (16 Mai 2011)

tout pareil :moues:
Jai le même problème avec cette mise a jour de Twitter. 
Quand jessaie de faire la mise à jour ou même dinstaller Twitter une adresse email qui nest pas la mienne apparait dans lauthentification. «*tr33st (arobase) live (point) com*» :hein:
Et impossible d'utiliser la mienne .... 
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Keysertom (16 Mai 2011)

Je rencontres le même probleme pour twitter uniquement avec ce compte bizarre qui s'affiche! du coup, impossible de réinstaller twitter!


----------



## Hellbutcher (17 Mai 2011)

Personne n'a d'idée sur le problème ?

Ne serait-ce qu'une info sur l'endroit où sont stockées les info relatives aux comptes des applications issue de l'app store ?


----------



## Keysertom (18 Mai 2011)

Je pense qu'il faudrait écrire a twitter directement car le problème touche pas de monde apparemment! ou sinon il faudrait savoir ou sont stockée les informations des appli acheté car je peux même pas l'effacer de l'appstore!


----------



## coptere (18 Mai 2011)

Ecrire et prier pour avoir une réponse 
Est-ce qu'il y en a un parmi vous qui peut garantir n'avoir aucune application "piratée" sur son Mac ?

Dans mon cas on m'a envoyé par mail la version 2.1 de twitter et l'appstore me dit de la mettre à jour (avec la version 2.1 )  

Initialement j'avais le problème avec une autre adresse mail  «*tr33st (arobase) live (point) com*»... à présent c'est avec l'adresse mail de celui qui me l'a envoyé :rose:

Bizarre or not ?:hein:


----------



## Keysertom (19 Mai 2011)

Bah oui c'st normale! il faut que la mise a jour viennent d'eux! ou sinon desinstaller le macappstore et le réinstallé mais la je sèche car elle est pas dispo toute seule!

De plus, la chose étrange est que ça me fait ça que pour l'application twitter, j'ai essayé de téléchargé d'autre applications sur le macappstore et aucun soucis!


----------



## coptere (19 Mai 2011)

Bah oui tout pareil :rose:


----------



## besse9364 (19 Mai 2011)

Keysertom a dit:


> De plus, la chose étrange est que ça me fait ça que pour l'application twitter, j'ai essayé de téléchargé d'autre applications sur le macappstore et aucun soucis!



J'avais jusqu'à encore hier exactement le même problème, avec le même compte : tr33st[at]live.com
Par contre, j'ai essayé à nouveau de faire la mise à jour et maintenant ça marche.
++

Edit : En fait ça n'a pas si bien marché que ça...
au final j'ai à nouveau une mise à jour dispo (et toujours avec ce compte bizarre)
C'est d'autant plus étonnant que ce problème n'apparait pas sur mon MBA!!!


----------



## Keysertom (19 Mai 2011)

Ca commences à être pesant car j'ai plus twitter d'installer et le site est chiant! et cette pastille sur l'icône me saoules!


----------



## fredodag74 (19 Mai 2011)

suis content pas être tout seul !!!! mais vivement la résolution du probleme


----------



## Keysertom (19 Mai 2011)

Grosse nouvel!

J'ai résolu le problème purement et simplement en désinstallant une version de facetime telechargée sur le net! Tout est rentré dans l'ordre!


----------



## coptere (20 Mai 2011)

coptere a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il y en a un parmi vous qui peut garantir n'avoir aucune application "piratée" sur son Mac ?



Il me paraissait évident que cela vient d'une appli qui n'a pas grand chose de légal du point de vue de l'appstore


----------



## r e m y (20 Mai 2011)

Concernant FaceTime, on peut trouver mesquin de la part d'Apple de faire payer cette application, mais de là à se mettre dans l'illégalité pour 79 cts.... (sans compter les risques de télécharger et installer avec droits administrateur n'importe quoi!)


----------



## jlcasa (20 Mai 2011)

Effectivement : FaceTime !


----------



## besse9364 (20 Mai 2011)

Bingo, le fameux Facetime...
Je me souviens avoir voulu tester au tout début de la sortie de cette app sur mon macPro, puis poubelle...(apparemment pas si poubelle que ça, il restait des petits bouts un peu partout => supprimer FaceTime proprement)



> C'est d'autant plus étonnant que ce problème n'apparait pas sur mon MBA!!!


Entre temps je l'ai acheté et je l'utilise uniquement sur mon MBA d'où ce pb sur le macPro !!!
Merci
++


----------



## ju-du-06 (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, 
j'ai le même problème que vous avec twitter, cela doit être du a l'application Facetime que j'ai pris sur le net. Le seul problème c'est que j'ai installer Mac Os X lion, et je ne peut plus desinstaller Facetime, vu qu'elle fait partie de Lion. Avait vous une idée de comment je peut faire? 
Merci


----------



## elamapi (23 Juillet 2011)

Même soucis, et ce n'est pas spécifique à Lion, j'avais le meme probleme sous SL

J'ai la pastille qui me dis que j'ai une application a mettre a jour sur le mac app store.

Cette application c'est iNet.

1) Je n'ai jamais acheté cette appli (elle n'apparait pas dans purchased).
2) Je n'ai jamais installé cette appli.
2) Quand je clique dessus sur le mac app store, elle est indiqué comme "installé" , ce qui est faux (clean install depuis peu).
3) Quand j'éssaye de la mettre a jour quand même (ce qui m'est proposé) ca me demande de connecter avec un autre compte (texeldaan(at)gmail.com) que je ne connais pas.

Quelqu'un à reussi à resoudre ça ?


----------



## Logis84 (26 Juillet 2011)

comment cela ce fait-il? 
SLéopard.sad


----------



## willuc (17 Août 2011)

La réponse est simple tu as du telecharger une application warez pour mac (un jeux etc. .....)
C'est la méthode pour cracker des applications mac app store .
Vérifie tes applications trouve la quelle ces et retire la .


----------



## Mathesar (14 Septembre 2011)

Point du tout en ce qui me concerne:
j'ai egalement ce petit souci:





Sauf que l'appli est introuvable sur le disque!
Evidemment je ne l'ai jamais telechargé ni acheté ni même piratée.


----------



## mmx3 (17 Septembre 2011)

Et bien moi j'ai la même chose mais pour Lion lui-même, ce qui m'empêche de le re-télécharger en appuyant sur option avant de cliquer sur "Purchased" dans le Mac AppStore.











Je précise que je n'ai qu'un compte mac et que je n'ai pas hacké lion


----------



## Mathesar (19 Septembre 2011)

J'ai exactement la meme chose sous SL!


----------



## Shurikn (4 Octobre 2011)

Même problème avec Twitter et pas de solution...

Je soupçonne un jeu téléchargé et depuis j'ai réinstaller mon poste récemment suite à l'ajout d'un SSD, donc pas moyen de désinstaller ce game que je n'ai plus...

J'ai tenté de supprimé tous les ordinateurs autorisés mais ça n'a rien changé...

++ §hu


----------



## moebius80 (16 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai un ami qui vient d'acheter un mac et qui a le même problème....

Il a iPhoto....il voudrait le mettre à jour (en 9.2) mais le menu "Pomme->mise à jour de logiciel" ne propose rien et lorsqu'il va sur le mac app store et clique sur mise à jour il a le message "Des mises à jour sont disponible pour d'autres comptes...."
Hors il n'a qu'un seul compte....

comment puis je l'aider? 

merci d'avance


----------



## vhk (16 Octobre 2011)

moebius80 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> j'ai un ami qui vient d'acheter un mac et qui a le même problème....
> 
> ...



Attention à l'adresse mail qu'il a entré lors du 1er lancement.. Vérifié qu'il utilise la meme...


----------



## Babyfasty (20 Octobre 2011)

OMG je sais que le fil du post se centrait sur Twitter mais moi je suis face à exactement le même pb que moebius80 (au moins je suis pas le seul , en effet j'ai les 2 mêmes messages tout pareil sauf que je suis à 100% sûr de n'avoir pas mis un autre compte apple, car je n'en ai qu'un.

j'ai même tenté de le mettre à la poubelle pr le réinstallé malheureusement le 2ème message arrive disant que le logiciel, à savoir iphoto, et pareil pr imovie, ne peut pas être installer sur cette ordi!!! WTF koi

Du coup, je suis bloqué et ne peux pas profiter de 'fluxphoto' de iOs5.


----------



## Babyfasty (22 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

je viens d'appeler l'apple assistance et j'ai résolue mon pb. La marche à suivre:

-Aller dans le dossier Appplication
-Cliquer droite sur l'application en question (moi c'était iPhoto) >afficher le contenu
-Supprimer le dossier _MASReceipt, vider la corbeille avec votre mdp
-redémarrer et lancer le centre de recherche de logiciel.

Coordialement


----------



## todofirst (12 Novembre 2011)

Babyfasty a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens d'appeler l'apple assistance et j'ai résolue mon pb. La marche à suivre:
> 
> ...



Merci pour ton aide.
Pour ma part c'est l'application "Angry birds" que je n'ai jamais installé, par hasard ils ne t'ont pas donné de solution ?


----------



## Babyfasty (12 Novembre 2011)

@todofirst

En fait j'ai pas continué l'histoire kan je voulais lancer iphoto cela ne fornctionner plu. Du coup jai rappeler et apres m'avoir fais patienter 1h30 au tel. Il mont desperement recommender de reinstaller mac os 10.7 (les donnees st pas mis en jeux juste le systeme qui allai etre reinstaller) et puis depuis tt fonctionne mais cette manip resolve plus le pb ke imovie et ipjoto ne s'affichai pas dans ma liste d'achat. 
Voila j'espère que cela pourra t'être d'une utilité


----------



## todofirst (13 Novembre 2011)

Babyfasty a dit:


> @todofirst
> 
> En fait j'ai pas continué l'histoire kan je voulais lancer iphoto cela ne fornctionner plu. Du coup jai rappeler et apres m'avoir fais patienter 1h30 au tel. Il mont desperement recommender de reinstaller mac os 10.7 (les donnees st pas mis en jeux juste le systeme qui allai etre reinstaller) et puis depuis tt fonctionne mais cette manip resolve plus le pb ke imovie et ipjoto ne s'affichai pas dans ma liste d'achat.
> Voila j'espère que cela pourra t'être d'une utilité



Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## ridgemac (26 Novembre 2011)

Mathesar a dit:


> Point du tout en ce qui me concerne:
> j'ai egalement ce petit souci:
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai exactement la même chose.
J'avoue ne pas avoir toujours été irréprochable (qui l'est lance la première pierre), mais je n'ai jamais piraté ce jeu (surtout à ce prix là). Je ne suis pas du tout joueur mais s'il faut acheter le jeu pour débloquer la situation je le ferai, mais je ne suis pas certain du résultat...


----------



## r e m y (26 Novembre 2011)

non mais tu as piraté une autre application qui est enregistrée chez apple par asdfff2011@mail.ru et l'application mac appStore te propose maintenant des mises à jour d'applications achetées à l'origine par ce compte 

(ou plus exactement, je pense que ce asdfff2011@mail.ru a modifié le fichier de protection d'une appli issue du mac appStore pour faire croire qu'elle est correctement enregistrée, mais en réutilisant le fichier d'enregistrement d'angryBirds.... du coup l'application Mac appStore CROIT voir angryBirds enregistré sous ce compte sur votre disque dur)


----------



## ridgemac (26 Novembre 2011)

Bon j'ai cherché, j'ai trouvé la solution pour le problème évoqué par Mathesar.
Envoyez-moi un MP


----------



## ridgemac (18 Décembre 2011)

C'est dingue le nombre de personnes qui ont besoin d'aide et qui ne disent pas merci ! C'est ça la France, faut pas s'étonner qu'elle s'enfonce dans la merde...


----------



## Babyfasty (18 Décembre 2011)

xD ué mais bon n'en ai pas une généralité&#8230; a moins que je sois l'exception qui confirme la règle


----------



## todofirst (18 Décembre 2011)

ridgemac a dit:


> C'est dingue le nombre de personnes qui ont besoin d'aide et qui ne disent pas merci ! C'est ça la France, faut pas s'étonner qu'elle s'enfonce dans la merde...




Bien dit !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2011)

ridgemac a dit:


> C'est dingue le nombre de personnes qui ont besoin d'aide et qui ne disent pas merci ! C'est ça la France, faut pas s'étonner qu'elle s'enfonce dans la merde...



C'est pas propre à la France, c'est tout simplement un problème de correction envers ceux qui aident


----------



## Forza Alfa (2 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour je rencontre ce problème avec iphoto, je n'ai qu'un seul compte et iphoto est bien sur installé d'origine et impossible de faire cette mise à jour , avec vous trouvé la solution???


Merci d'avance
Cordialement


----------



## jayzi952 (7 Janvier 2012)

Pour ceux qui ont toujours ce problème, voici la solution ci dessous

http://apple-for-u.blogspot.com/2012/01/macappstore-supprimer-une-pastille-dun.html


----------



## Forza Alfa (7 Janvier 2012)

merci pour le lien mais je n'y ai pas trouvé comment supprimer ou faire cette maj mais juste l'explication du problème:rose:


----------



## r e m y (7 Janvier 2012)

il suffit de supprimer les applications piratées installées sur ton Mac et ces fausses mises à jour cesseront d'être proposées


----------



## Forza Alfa (7 Janvier 2012)

comment peut elle être piratée alors que elle est installée d'origine par Apple???


----------



## r e m y (7 Janvier 2012)

C'est pas iPhoto qui est piratée, mais une autre application qui à l'origine est une application vendue sur l'appStore et dont le fichier d'enregistrement a été cracké pour que l'application se fasse passer pour iPhoto.

Il faut retrouver l'application en question et la supprimer.


----------



## Forza Alfa (7 Janvier 2012)

okkkk je n'avais pas saisi, autant pour moi , pourtant je l'ai depuis la première fois même avant d'avoir installé quoi que ce soit! J'ai directement contacté Apple assistance, il traite mon soucis, je vous tiens au courant de la suite!


----------



## niko123fr (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

je rencontre moi aussi un problème avec iPhoto et le MBA acheté hier à ma copine (version mid 2011 donc).

J'ai démarré pour la première fois le MBA hier et juste après l'installation automatique de Lion que j'ai effectué avec son compte mac (elle a un iPod touch que j'ai configuré sur mon MBP mais avec sa propre adresse), on m'a indiqué une mise à jour disponible pour iPhoto. Quand je clique dessus, impossible de la télécharger. J'ai la phrase que tout le monde obtient : "Des mises à jour sont disponibles pour d'autres comptes. Pour mettre à jour cette application, connectez-vous au compte utilisé lors de son achat.". Mais iPhoto était dispo dès le début, je n'ai pas eu à l'acheter.

Je suppose donc que j'ai dû faire une erreur de manip lors du premier démarrage mais alors comment savoir quel compte je dois utiliser pour faire cette mise à jour ? Grosse prise de tête quand même !

Merci à la communauté si quelqu'un trouve  Je continue de chercher et demain je retourne à la boutique. Je vous ferais un retour de ce qui s'est passé...


----------



## Forza Alfa (8 Janvier 2012)

C'est exactement le même soucis que moi, j'ai contacté Apple , il m'ont répondu ce matin, ils sont en train d'examiner le problème et me tiennent au courant, tu n'as que iPhoto toi aussi? Moi aussi mon Mac est tout neuf :mouais:


----------



## niko123fr (8 Janvier 2012)

Désolé pour le double post, mais est-ce que quelqu'un aurait rencontré le même souci avec d'autres applications de la suite iLife déjà préinstallée. Je pense que je n'aurai pas d'autres soucis avec mon MBA puisque tout le reste semble fonctionner (mise à jour système OK et compte iTunes nickel).

Je suppose que ce souci pourrait provenir de l'activation de iLife 11.... GRRRR ! Ca me saoule. Depuis quand un Mac prend autant la tête qu'un PC ?

Certains parlent de malware mais je n'ai vraiment rien téléchargé ou installé d'illégal. J'ai installé simplement Firefox depuis le site officiel Mozilla, puis un jeu Solitaire gratuit depuis le mac app store et enfin le player flash officiel pour lire les vidéos sur le web... J'ai depuis effacé le jeu Solitaire. 

J'ai essayé aussi de mettre iPhoto dans la corbeille. A ce moment précis, j'ai relancé le MAS et la mise à jour avait disparue. J'ai donc essayé de retélécharger iPhoto depuis le MAS gratuitement mais impossible. J'ai donc remis iPhoto à sa place et le problème est revenu.

Bon, j'arrête là... A demain

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h56 ----------




Forza Alfa a dit:


> C'est exactement le même soucis que moi, j'ai contacté Apple , il m'ont répondu ce matin, ils sont en train d'examiner le problème et me tiennent au courant, tu n'as que iPhoto toi aussi? Moi aussi mon Mac est tout neuf :mouais:




Oui le pb n'est que pour iPhoto (pour l'instant...) mais je soupçonne fortement un pb avec iLife


----------



## Forza Alfa (8 Janvier 2012)

Je vous tiens au jus de la réponse de l'assistance! iLife, c'est installé d'origine?


----------



## niko123fr (8 Janvier 2012)

Forza Alfa a dit:


> Je vous tiens au jus de la réponse de l'assistance! iLife, c'est installé d'origine?



Oui iLife 11 est installé d'origine (ça comprend iPhoto, iMovie, iWeb, iDVD et Garage Band... 

Merci et bonne chance pour la suite


----------



## Forza Alfa (8 Janvier 2012)

D'accord j'ignorais !


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2012)

niko123fr a dit:


> Oui iLife 11 est installé d'origine (ça comprend iPhoto, iMovie, iWeb, iDVD et Garage Band...



Bizarre... 
1 - il me semblait qu'avec les nouveaux Macs livrés avec Lion préinstallé, il fallait aller télécharger iLife'11 sur l'appStore soi-même (gratuitement)

2 - iLife'11 ne comprend plus QUE iPhoto, iMovie et GarageBand
si tu as iWeb et iDVD il y a un problème, je ne pense pas que ton Mac ait été configuré par Apple, 

ou alors c'est un Mac un peu ancien déjà et iLife'11 a été installé depuis un DVD iLife'11 et pas par téléchargement depuis l'appStore, dans ce cas les mises à jour se font par MenuPomme/Mise à jour logiciels... mais comme tu dis que ce MBA a été acheté hier, c'est TRES curieux.

Tu l'as acheté en magasin ce MBA?
On ne t'aurait pas refilé un MBA de démonstration ou que quelqu'un aurait acheté, configuré, puis ramené au magasin???


----------



## Forza Alfa (8 Janvier 2012)

perso je ne crois pas avoir iweb et i dvd , je ne trouve même pas iweb sur l'app store:rose:


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2012)

Forza Alfa a dit:


> perso je ne crois pas avoir iweb et i dvd , je ne trouve même pas iweb sur l'app store:rose:



iWeb et iDVD n'existent plus. Tu ne les trouveras pas sur l'appStore


----------



## niko123fr (8 Janvier 2012)

Autant pour moi... iWeb et iDVD ne sont pas sur mon MBA (uniquement sur mon MBP 2011)... Désolé pour le coup de panique  

Mais les 3 autres sont bien présents (garage band, iphoto et imovie)

J'en perd la boule à trifouiller sur deux mac en même temps...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h23 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Bizarre...
> 1 - il me semblait qu'avec les nouveaux Macs livrés avec Lion préinstallé, il fallait aller télécharger iLife'11 sur l'appStore soi-même (gratuitement)
> 
> 2 - iLife'11 ne comprend plus QUE iPhoto, iMovie et GarageBand
> ...



De ce coté là pas de souci il vient d'un magasin tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique. Et il s'agit bien du dernier modèle 13 pouces 1,7GHz, Intel Core i5, 4Gb de ram et 128 Go... Emballage nickel, jamais ouvert, etc... non vraiment de ce coté là R.A.S


----------



## niko123fr (9 Janvier 2012)

Bon pour info, je suis retourné au magasin... Ils avaient une connexion toute naze car tous les Mac étaient reliés sur le même réseau mais ils ont essayé de passer par la page support pour télécharger la version 9.2.1 de iPhoto (j'ai la 9.2 uniquement).

Apparemment la nouvelle version a bien voulu se télécharger en passant par ce système mais comme c'était long, ils m'ont dit de continuer le download chez moi. Mais pas folle la guêpe, j'ai dit "hors de question, il a 2 jours mon MBA donc c'est à vous de gérer", du coup, il m'a envoyé dans un autre shop de la chaine pour fixer le problème.

Arrivé là-bas, les mecs téléchargent rapidement la nouvelle version d'iPhoto et... (suspens...)... le système refuse de l'intégrer. Retour à la case départ !

Du coup, j'ai dû leur laissé le MBA pour la nuit pour qu'ils s'occupent de restaurer tout le système (j'avais essayé par moi-même mais impossible de le faire, j'avais un message genre "contacter Apple Care").

Bref pas plus d'info utile sur le pb, mais je vous tiendrai au courant de la suite 

Et de votre coté, rien de nouveau ?


----------



## sphillips (2 Avril 2012)

Je déterre un peu ce topic car j'ai le même souci que certains ici avec Angry Birds : il me propose de faire une mise à jour alors que je n'ai jamais acheté cette app (seulement Angry Birds Rio). Il me demande de me connecter avec le compte asdfff2011[at]mail.ru.

Quelqu'un a la solution miracle pour enlever cette fichue mise à jour ?

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## r e m y (2 Avril 2012)

Tu as dû installer une application qui se fait passer pour "angryBird acheté par asdfff2011" pour être reconnue comme enregistrée correctement.

Tant que cette application sera sur ton disque dur, l"app Store croira que c'est AngryBirds et te porposera des mises à jour d'angry birds


----------



## sphillips (2 Avril 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu as dû installer une application qui se fait passer pour "angryBird acheté par asdfff2011" pour être reconnue comme enregistrée correctement.
> 
> Tant que cette application sera sur ton disque dur, l"app Store croira que c'est AngryBirds et te porposera des mises à jour d'angry birds



Merci pour ces explications. Y'a un moyen rapide de trouver l'application qui se fait passer pour Angry Birds ?

[EDIT] J'ai enfin trouvé ! J'ai affiché le contenu du paquet pour Final Cut Pro et Motion 5, et j'ai viré les fichiers 'Receipt' qui sont dans les dossiers _MASReceipt.
Ah bin ça fait du bien de ne plus voir la pastille rouge du Mac App Store !!!


----------



## Mac74 (5 Avril 2012)

Je relance le Problème, et je résume pour moi
Imac acheté Nov 2011 livré avec lion et ilife 11 préinstallé.

Au démarrage RAS, lion fait ses MAJ et surprise Ilife en mars propose sa MAJ et la le fameux message "utiliser le compte a l'install pour la MAJ".

J'ai essayé tout mes ID itunes sans succès.
TPH à Apple sympa il m'informe que mon assistance est échu (90 jours) mais grand seigneur ils veulent bien m'aidez. et la j'avoue avoir retrouvé des anciens employé de "Bill" réponse : la solutuion allez sur le site apple et suivre les instructions.
Je relance un appel à carina, irma etc toute les stagiaire des pays de l'est et réponse on ne sait pas..... il faut voir avec I tunes bizarre pour un produit labellisé Apple bref je demande la Hot line et silvana me renvoie vers le site i tune en ligne Génial la com....

alors avant de tout réinstaller, car je possède les CD d'ilife11 une solution nouvelle
Merci


----------



## r e m y (5 Avril 2012)

sphillips a dit:


> [EDIT] J'ai enfin trouvé ! J'ai affiché le contenu du paquet pour Final Cut Pro et Motion 5, et j'ai viré les fichiers 'Receipt' qui sont dans les dossiers _MASReceipt.
> Ah bin ça fait du bien de ne plus voir la pastille rouge du Mac App Store !!!


 
Et tu peux toujours utiliser ces applications sans avoir un message indiquant qu'elles ne sont pas correctement enregistrées?


----------



## Mac74 (5 Avril 2012)

Salut Rémy,

Oui je peux utiliser les appli. Mais les mises a jours sont intéressantes pour garage bande et iphoto alors zut et rezut.


----------



## r e m y (5 Avril 2012)

c'est à Sphilips que je posais la question... car ce fichier qu'il a supprimé de ses applications piratées, c'est celui qui fait croire à MacOS X et au Mac aapStore que les applis sont correctement enregistrées

POur ton pb (que tu n'es pas le seul à rencontrer), je n'ai pas encore vu de solution satisfaisante sur les différents forums.


----------



## ridgemac (6 Avril 2012)

Je te fais un MP


----------



## sphillips (9 Avril 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Et tu peux toujours utiliser ces applications sans avoir un message indiquant qu'elles ne sont pas correctement enregistrées?



Yes, pas de souci à ce niveau là


----------



## dritzz83 (13 Mai 2012)

bonjour, pour ma part j'ai supprimer _MASReceipt de growl pour pouvoir installé twitter.


----------



## frippounet (14 Juin 2012)

Bonjour

J'ai le même pb que Mac74 : iphoto refuse de se mettre à jour, puis GarageBand, maintenant iMovie. Sur un Mac reçu en novembre 2011 avec iLife préinstallé, et le même message : 
"Des mises à jour sont disponibles pour dautres comptes". Machine pro sans jamais rien de douteux installé dessus (jeux, piratage).

C'est clairement lié à l'enregistrement d'iLife sur la machine (avant création de comptes utilisateur). Pas moyen de trouver une solution sur les forums depuis 6 mois, quand même . Personne n'a d'idée ? 

Merci


----------



## frippounet (21 Juin 2012)

Re bonjour - et suite de mon problème

&#8230; qui n'a rien d'unique, en effet. J'ai essayé les solutions proposées ici (par Saul in PA) et là (par Dah&#8226;veed), rien n'y fait. 
Visiblement le pb concernant l'update d'iLife sous Lion est ancien et connu. Le pb est bien que Mac App Store n'associe pas mon compte Apple à iLife préinstallé. Toujours pas d'idée ? 
Merci


----------



## awa1974 (26 Juin 2012)

Je suis dans le même cas que vous

MBP acheté en Janvier 2012 à la fnac de Lille (fin 2011)
Logiciel Mac OS X Lion 10.7.4

Dès la première utilisation, proposition de MAJ de iPhoto - résultat "Des mises à jour sont disponibles pour dautres comptes. Pour mettre à jour cette application, connectez-vous au compte utilisé lors de son achat."

Je supprime iPhoto et tente de le réinstaller - Pareil!

Après avoir tenté pas mal de sites, forums, pas de solution...

Aujourd'hui mon MPB n'a pas iPhoto, et il me propose les MAJ pour Garage Band et iMovie, mais je retombe sur l'éternel "Des mises à jour sont disponibles pour dautres comptes. Pour mettre à jour cette application, connectez-vous au compte utilisé lors de son achat."

On m'avait dit "tu verras Mac c'est simple, tu ne galères pas comme sur PC"; pour l'instant je demande à voir...

Pour pas faciliter l'affaire, j'habite Shanghai et à l'Apple Store, ils me regardent avec des yeux de merlan fris...

Merci pour votre aide!!


----------



## Steevo55 (26 Juillet 2012)

J'ai le même soucis avec l'application twitter, j'ai surement du installé une application crackée mais je ne sais pas du tout laquelle, j'ai simplement l'adresse de la personne en question lyxfond-at-gmail.com mais impossible de trouver sur internet.

Une idée pour trouver l'application incriminée et enlever cette notification surtout que maintenant j'ai acheté moutain lion et les mises à jour passent toutes par le mac app store...


----------



## Cyrillo77 (2 Août 2012)

bonjour

j'ai un beug avec iphoto, quand je lance l'appli aucun problème, mais quand je branche mon APN ça plante, on m'a dit de re installer iLIFE 11(depuis mon dvd original fourni avec mon macbook 2011) SAUF que ça va me mettre la version sans la dernière MAJ et que maintenant tout se passe sur app store et j'ai pas envie de payer à nouveau 12euros, faut arrêter le délire.


----------



## judm33 (3 Août 2012)

sphillips a dit:


> [EDIT] J'ai enfin trouvé ! J'ai affiché le contenu du paquet pour Final Cut Pro et Motion 5, et j'ai viré les fichiers 'Receipt' qui sont dans les dossiers _MASReceipt.
> Ah bin ça fait du bien de ne plus voir la pastille rouge du Mac App Store !!!



merci
en effet, ça faisait un moment que je me demandé sans chercher ce qu'il en était de cette mise à jour.


----------



## awa1974 (12 Août 2012)

awa1974 a dit:


> Je suis dans le même cas que vous
> 
> MBP acheté en Janvier 2012 à la fnac de Lille (fin 2011)
> Logiciel Mac OS X Lion 10.7.4
> ...



J'ai trouvé la solution!
Je suis passé par la maintenance du site Apple.
Après quelques essais infructueux, ils m'ont donné des codes pour ré installer garageband, iMovie et iPhoto.
Bon courage à tous


----------



## Ellaurenzovfoot (7 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai moi aussi eu ce problème, après quelques recherche j'ai trouvé une solution toute donne, je vous en fait part car ça peut servir à certain.
Achter MBP y'a une semaine (30 aout) j'ai donc été éligible a moutain lion, je l'update et par la suite je fais mise a jour des logiciel dans l'app store il me sort imovie et iphoto, mais me met ce prob d'utilisateur. Je n'ai rien installer d'autres que libreoffice et vlc, donc dur pour moi d'avoir pirater qqch le mac est neuf! En feuilletant sur le net je trouve plusieurs rep datant de 2011, rien n'y fait, mais là j'ai trouvé un truc tout con sur le forum d'assistance;
Fix Step by Step

1. Click &#63743; > System Preferences
2. Click "User & Groups"
3. Click on Your account and look for "Apple ID" under Full name
4. Click "Set..."  and sign in your account apple id
5. Click &#63743; > App Store..
6. Click "Sign in" under Quick Link tap (right side)
7. Click "Update" tap on top
8. Click update your app

en gros c'est qu'il y a l'air d'avoir un prob au niveau du mot de passe d'utilisateur du mac et de l'appstore. Il faut donc aller dans les pref users, cliquer sur identifiant appstore, mettre le mot de passe de l'app store dessus, car il semble qu'il mette celui de l'ordinateur par défaut (idée perso, car mon mdp d'ordi fait 6 lettres et celui de l'appstor 14 et la diff se voyait donc)

En espérant être utile, schuss

edit;
lien ou j'ai trouvé la soluce https://discussions.apple.com/message/15893851#15893851


----------



## r e m y (8 Septembre 2012)

Ce n'est pas le mot de passe qui doit correspondre, mais l'AppleID (l'eMail utilisé comme identifiant sur l'appStore)


----------



## frippounet (14 Septembre 2012)

Merci. 
C'est une des solutions que je mentionnais plus haut * qui ne marchent pas chez moi
J'ai acheté ma machine en novembre dernier, quand j'ai repéré le pb en avril il était trop tard pour me loger sur le site support Apple, qui me répond que j'ai le droit de payer le dépannage
Je suis preneur d'autres idées.


----------



## Steevo55 (22 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

N'ayant pas trouvé l'application qui pose problème et ne voyant quelle application j'ai pu crackée puisque j'ai maintenant supprimé toutes les applications que je n'avais pas payé, pouvez-vous m'aider avec cette capture d'écran en m'indiquant selon vous quelle application peut être à l'origine du problème.

Merci d'avance


----------



## jean-f (8 Mai 2013)

Je confirme la solution, il suffit de trouver la bonne app incriminée et de supprimer le fichier receipt ! Puis rebooter et voilà .... Merci !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Mai 2013)

Une solution est proposée aujourd'hui sur le web : réparer les permissions et réindexer Spotlight, tout bêtement.


----------



## Marc ou Net (13 Juillet 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Une solution est proposée aujourd'hui sur le web : réparer les permissions et réindexer Spotlight, tout bêtement.


Tout bête, tout bête mais ça ne marche pas pour moi.  Il affiche encore et toujours ce fichu message me disant que même si c'est sur ma liste d'achat, il n'est pas à moi.

---- Peu de temps après ----
J'ai essayé une petite manuvre :


 Je liste les applications qui ne veulent pas se mettre à jour.
J'active un logiciel style TrashMe qui permet de supprimer une grande partie des fichiers liés à la suppression du soft.
 Je jette à la corbeille l'application et les fichiers liés trouvés par votre utilitaire.
 On vide la corbeille.
 On relance le Mac App Store, et dans la rubrique liste, les application ne demande plus qu'à être téléchargées après avoir donné votre mot de passe Apple ID bien entendu.
 
Et hop ! plus de problème


----------



## jack32 (21 Juillet 2013)

La solution proposé a fonctionné, mais quelques temps après le problème est revenu ... :hein:

J'ai donc fait un effort de mémoire pour me rappeler sous quel autre identifiant j'avais pu utiliser mon Mac à ces débuts .... l'erreur AppStore donne déja le nom du compte, reste le password à trouver !
_ création d'un nouvel utilisateur, avec le compte en question et le mot de passe (si on s'en souvient...)
_ redémarrer le Mac avec cx sur cet utilisateur
_ et faire les maj demandés ....
et retour à l'identifiant(utilisateur) habituel (maintenant le Mac propose 2 utilisateurs)
Ouf cela a marché ! 
C'était trop simple, encore fallait il se rappeler du pwd !!
bye
Bonne chance ... c'est vrai que c'est agaçant ces demandes de maj sans pouvoir les faire


----------



## Marc ou Net (21 Juillet 2013)

Sinon, je pense avoir réussi à "résoudre" ce problème tout en simplicité (à condition d'avoir une bonne connexion Internet) :
- Supprimer les applications qui ne peuvent pas se mettre à jour tout en veillant sur les applications qui vire les fichiers associés pour ne pas perdre les préférences
- Lancer le Mac App Store
- Choisir Achats et télécharger les applications problématiques
- Voilà sans avoir besoin de partition secondaire, de compte supplémentaire, et sans redémarrer le Mac


----------



## Marc ou Net (24 Juillet 2013)

jack32 a dit:


> La solution proposé a fonctionné, mais quelques temps après le problème est revenu ... :hein:


Tout comme moi.



jack32 a dit:


> J'ai donc fait un effort de mémoire pour me rappeler sous quel autre identifiant j'avais pu utiliser mon Mac à ces débuts .... l'erreur AppStore donne déja le nom du compte, reste le password à trouver !
> _ création d'un nouvel utilisateur, avec le compte en question et le mot de passe (si on s'en souvient...)
> _ redémarrer le Mac avec cx sur cet utilisateur
> _ et faire les maj demandés ....
> ...


Le problème c'est que je n'ai pas changé de compte ou même d'email/mot de passe depuis que j'utilise le Mac App Store


----------



## flamingo98039 (18 Août 2013)

Alors j'ai peut-être eu le même problème ?

La Mac Apple Store me trouve une mise à jour imaginaire de Twitter (application que je n'ai jamais installé de ma vie, donc un peu dur d'avoir une mise à jour)

Néanmoins quand je clique pour faire la mise à jour, un autre identifiant apparaît : trevor.muller@live.fr sans le mot de passe, quand je mets mon ID ça me dit qu'une erreur est survenue.

la solution :

Il semblerait que ça vienne qu'une application craqué présente sur votre mac, il faut donc aller rechercher cette application : clic droit dessus==>afficher le contenu du paquet ==>Contents==>_MASReceipt ; en ouvrant ce dernier on tombe sur un charabia et dans mon cas il était marqué twitter à l'interieur.

j'ai donc re-télechargé l'application incriminé dans mon cas c'était MoneyWiz tout en supprimant ce ficher merdique (_MASReceipt), et nickel, en retournant sur la MAS, la mise à jour imaginaire avait disparu.


----------



## Marc ou Net (18 Août 2013)

flamingo98039 a dit:


> Il semblerait que ça vienne qu'une application craqué présente sur votre mac, il faut donc aller rechercher cette application : clic droit dessus==>afficher le contenu du paquet ==>Contents==>_MASReceipt ; en ouvrant ce dernier on tombe sur un charabia et dans mon cas il était marqué twitter à l'interieur.
> 
> j'ai donc re-télechargé l'application incriminé dans mon cas c'était MoneyWiz tout en supprimant ce ficher merdique (_MASReceipt), et nickel, en retournant sur la MAS, la mise à jour imaginaire avait disparu.



Certes. Mais cette manipulation n'empêche pas la mise à jour future de ton application ? Parce que mon problème est légèrement différent : quand il y a une mise à jour, il ne l'affiche que dans la colonne "Achats". Quand je demande de mettre à jour (avec mon Apple ID et mon mot de passe), il prétend que c'est un achat effectué sur un autre compte. Vivant seul et n'ayant personne d'autre qui utilise mon Mac, je trouve ça étrange. Pas vous ?


----------



## Leonie_Park (21 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Après avoir modifié mon adresse mail (pour piratage) j'ai voulu refaire la mise à jour qui m'était proposé > iMovie je suis tombée sur le message suivant : " Des mises à jour sont disponibles pour dautres comptes. Connectez-vous à <ancienne adresse> pour mettre à jour les applications pour ce compte. "

Comment faire, sachant que l'ancienne adresse n'existe plus ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Août 2013)

Bonjour, et bienvenue,


Ton ancienne adresse mail n'existe plus (pour envoyer et recevoir des mails),

mais la mention de l'intitulé de cette adresse dans les serveurs Apple existe toujours (et elle est indispensable pour te connecter à ton compte d'achat)

= on ne te demande pas de passer par ton compte mail défunt, 
mais de donner à l'App Store le mot de passe que tu avais adjoint à l'énoncé de cette adresse mail sur son serveur lors de ton inscription.



Après, si tu as choisi ton AppleID (= l'adresse que tu as donnée à Apple le premier jour où tu as lancé ton Mac) comme adresse pour l'App Store,
il serait utile que tu modifies l'adresse mail où Apple peut te joindre via ton AppleID 
= l'AppleID doit, elle, comporter une adresse mail active.

Ça se fait là : https://appleid.apple.com/cgi-bin/W...n?wosid=85kjvYCSpSotb9W8Bk36X0&localang=fr_FR (clique sur les mots bleus)

Des explications : https://appleid.apple.com/cgi-bin/W...a/374/wo/Itb2K67LH3SWDT8oFtibK0/7.0.63.17.3.0


----------

